# streaking ceiling paint



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

A quality ceiling paint, use a half inch nap roller sleeve, roll the ceiling in one direction and then on the second coat roll the ceiling in the opposite direction. Maintain a wet edge .


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you have applied 3 coats and it is still streaking then you must have some bleeding. Were the previous home owners heavy smokers?


----------



## tdiedrick (Feb 26, 2011)

*painting ceilings*

old home owners where not smokers or are we is it because paint is junk? im using dutch boy flat ceiling paint should i have primed over old paint should i prime now and start all over? should i continue coats of more paint im sad


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Dutch Boy was your first mistake.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

tdiedrick said:


> old home owners where not smokers or are we is it because paint is junk? im using dutch boy flat ceiling paint should i have primed over old paint should i prime now and start all over? should i continue coats of more paint im sad


see post #2

dutch boy would not be considered quality( anymore) by anyone associated with the painting trade

Go to a real paint store and get some good paint and using housepaintingny's suggestions, just paint over the mess you have.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

.................


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey tdiedrick,
The more coats you apply the worse it's going to get. You MUST prime it to seal in all that suction the finish coats are creating, then after it dries apply your finish paint and watch how slow it dries. Then and only then will you eliminate the streaks.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Streaks as in old finish sort bleeding through or lines as in roller lines?

I have never use Dutch Boy, surely if dry between coats it would cover white with white in 3 coats.

You do overlap as you roll, right? Keeping the roller wet, right?

Definitely keep a wet edge. When you start, do not stop until the whole ceiling is covered.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

prime first, then put heavy top coat, maintain wet edge...keep rolling uniform and neat, make sure you cover evenly and properly


----------



## 604-PAINTER (Mar 2, 2011)

tdiedrick said:


> just purchased 15 year old home and painted drywall ceilings over old paint the streaking is very bad even after 3 applications any suggestions on how to fix


hi td

the best way to not get streaks when doing ceilings is to spray them out.
most streaks are caused by application error. eg. not enough paint on the sleeve, wrong sized sleeve, not evenly applied pressure to cage during application, trying to stretch the paint too far on any given sleeve application. etc... quality of paint can be a factor as well but more often than not its just that the paint doesnt get applied in a uniform fashion.
try to load up the sleeve as much as you can without going crazy then be sure to spread that across one time without stopping. uniterrupted strokes (from one side of ceiling to the other) with the roller pole yeilds better results than staccato type stop and start motions.

good luck
ra
www.vancouversbestpainters.com
www.vancouverindustrialpainting.com


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm afraid I could not load a roller up and make a swipe from one side to the other and expect even coverage. I mean you are starting out with a loaded roller and removing paint from the roller as you move it across the ceiling. The start is thick, the end of roll is thinner.

I will roll back and forth. As I remove the paint from the roller and it still has some paiont on it, I then do a backroll over the area I just rolled to even it and avoid beginning and end lap marks. As I get back toward the start of the roll, I raise the roller to gradually, so to speak, leave the ceiling. Imo, this blends the paint. 

I then reload my roller and repeat until finish with the complete ceiling.


But, whatever works. Different strokes for different folks and all that.


----------



## 604-PAINTER (Mar 2, 2011)

boman47k said:


> I'm afraid I could not load a roller up and make a swipe from one side to the other and expect even coverage. I mean you are starting out with a loaded roller and removing paint from the roller as you move it across the ceiling. The start is thick, the end of roll is thinner.
> 
> I will roll back and forth. As I remove the paint from the roller and it still has some paiont on it, I then do a backroll over the area I just rolled to even it and avoid beginning and end lap marks. As I get back toward the start of the roll, I raise the roller to gradually, so to speak, leave the ceiling. Imo, this blends the paint.
> 
> ...


hi boman

your method is perfect. i should have clarified that to do an entire width of a ceiling with a loaded sleeve one should start in the middle so as to evenly spread the product to the left and right of the center point. i agree with you that starting on any side closest to a wall with a fully loaded sleeve is not the way to go. moreover, a single fully loaded sleeve is typically *not* enough to do one single swipe (depending of course on the width of the ceiling). My main point to the poster was to get to the point where there was a liberal application of paint applied with one long uninterrupted stroke......one way or the other.. :thumbsup:

regards
ra
www.vancouversbestpainters.com
www.vancouverindustrialpainting.com


----------

